# Where can I buy dried Indian corn kernals?



## hengal

I am looking for bulk loose (already off the cob) dried Indian corn of different colors for some gourd work I'd like to try. Does anyone know where I can buy this at? I've tried looking online and cannot find a source. I guess if all fails I can buy dried decorative ears, since I don't need much to start with.
Any ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## CraftyDiva

I'd hit the local farmer's market and buy the whole ears and remove the kernnals myself (cheapest way).
Also garden centers should be carrying the whole ears soon, even some green grocers have it in the fall.

The only thing I found on search loose were the seeds themselves for growing it, not cheap and with shipping less cheap.


.


----------



## hengal

CraftyDiva said:


> I'd hit the local farmer's market and buy the whole ears and remove the kernnals myself (cheapest way).
> 
> .



LOL!! What a goober I am!!  Here I am the market manager of our town's farmers market and I didn't even THINK about that!! (Can I say DUH? :frypan: ) We should have a couple of vendors that will have it shortly.
Thanks Crafty!


----------



## DavidUnderwood

I have some. How much you need?
Got maybe a couple of jars full I
saved for seed.


----------

